# Request for tips to induce release of fry



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

I picked up a pair of Protomelas. They were not showing much color at the time. One began holding in my "mostly male" tank. I estimate that she is between 3-4 week. The eggs look like they have hatched but she has not released them yet. 

I just moved her to a 10 gallon by herself to allow her to be in peace for a while and hopefully release the fry. I am just a bit worried how long she has gone without feeding. I am not comfortable enough to strip them for fear of hurting her. Is it just a waiting game or is there techniques to help her feel comfortable releasing the fry?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

a breeder box is ok until she spits then return her to the main tank asap so she doesnt lose her pecking order and so she can eat. the fry will be ok a coule weeks in a breeder box but i would suggest a 10 min for growout. if you put them in the main tank too soon they will be lunch. i did that once thinking they would head to the crevaces under the rocks but they didnt (only 2) make past the first few inches before they were preyed on. i felt so bad.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

When I read your title, my first thought was "Ooops, did the condom break?" Then I saw it was under the breeding/spawning section. My bad


----------



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

Modified title and content of original post.


----------

